
Show HN: Creep Codex – Public figures accused of sexual assault/harassment - ChrisHerbert
http://creepcodex.com
======
ademup
Although I disagree with the premise of this site (it's too close to armchair
vigilanteism for my taste), but would like to add a few tips anyway.

\- It would be good to have a '# of accusers' in the person's data page. As it
stands, Al Gore (1) is compared 'equally' with Weinstein (>50).

\- categories of accusation: grope/rape/verbal/???

\- categories for evidence or proof advanced

\- ability to sort/compare

I like the list of sources, but again: Weinstein only has a single link, which
seems very incomplete.

~~~
ChrisHerbert
It's certainly a work in progress, and so far I've given less attention to the
better known alleged perps. I don't even have Brett Ratner on there yet.

I've also thought about rating or categorizing the allegations in a more
systematic way, but it would be difficult to do well. Any sort of rating
system seems like it could be easy to mess up. Point taken about Weinstein or
Cosby being at the same level as, say, Ben Affleck. Perhaps grouping them by
ranges of accusers would work (eg, "1," "2-5", "6-10", "10+").

One possible feature could be whether someone was convicted of an offense.
That should be pretty straightforward and wouldn't involve any editorializing.

~~~
ChrisHerbert
Also, regarding "armchair vigilantism" \- I am really trying to be careful to
only use reputable publications as sources, and to not be judgmental about who
I include. Some of the accusations are quite shaky, but if they were made
publicly and/or covered by mainstream media, I included them. I'm trying not
to bring my own person judgment into it because it's not about that.

------
jhiska
21st-century righteousness porn.

